# 92 Stanza starts most of the time?



## longhaireddwb (Jan 28, 2007)

OK here's my story. 
Last year I replaced the timing chain so I don't think that could be my problem. It has bad compression and it fouls one of the spark plugs to the point that I have to replace it every six months.

Now for my new problem.

It was starting to run rough again so I bought 4 new spark plugs and replaced them after setting the gap. Then it just didn't want to start. It would crank but not even try to start. I kept trying it and trying it and finally it started. It ran rough but cleared out. I drove it for two day until it acted up again. I was getting off from work and it would just crank. Not even try to fire or studder. I kept at it and finally it fired and ran fine.

Yesterday I went to the gym after work. When I left the gym it wouldn't start. It acted like it wanted to fire and run. It stuttered and would try to run as long as I was holding the ignition key in the starting position but as soon as I let go of the key it would die. I kept at it for 15 minutes and it finally started and ran fine. I got it home and parked it. 

Now I know if I go out there to check it out like I plan on doing tomorrow it will probably run just fine. I'm going to be looking at the Fuel pump relay, crank sensor and the cap and rotor. I think this car has a big oil leak coming out of the distributor.

So... Anybody want to give me any ideas or info? This is a terrible thing to say but I hope it don't run tomorrow!!! That way I can try to fix it.

I'll check back tomorrow after I've looked at it and post up what I find.

Jerry...


----------



## longhaireddwb (Jan 28, 2007)

OK, I went out and took a look at the fuel pump relay and started the car and of course it started right up. I pulled off the distributor cap and the cap and rotor were burned pretty badly. I went to the store and bought a new cap and rotor. After putting on the new parts it still runs. I hope that it made a difference but I guess only time will tell. I hope I'm not just :balls: 

BTW, The rotor tip was burned down to the point that when I compared it to the new one it was half way gone. And the cap was burned about a third of the way threw the metal parts that the spark jumps too.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Obviously it was time for a tune-up, how about the wires, how old are they?


----------



## longhaireddwb (Jan 28, 2007)

Well, it left me stranded again today! While it was not starting I checked for spark. Got spark! Checked the fuel pump relay. its clicking when you turn the key on. Pulled the fuel line off of the filter and turned the key on and got a drizzle of fuel. No squirt. I turned the engine over with the fuel line off and still only got a drizzle.

I think I need a fuel pump. What do you think?


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

When you first turn the ignition on (second notch just before it cranks) you should hear the pump buzzing for a few seconds. If it is than you may have a dirty fuel filter, you can always disconnect the output side of the fuel line (under car) and see if it shoots fuel any stronger when you turn the key.


----------



## longhaireddwb (Jan 28, 2007)

Well I went to work the next morning with the help of a friend. I stopped by the store on the way and bought a fuel pump. When I got to where the car was I tried to start it and it fired right away like nothing was wrong. I drove it home with my buddy following me just incase and it ran just fine. I got it home and took the old pump out but found I had bought the wrong one. I order the right one and it will be here tomorrow. 

If it was the fuel filter than it would still be clogged right? Not run great one day until I shut if off then not start. And even after sitting for 10 hours I tried it again and still nothing. Then the next day just fire right up?

Anyone else have a comment on this? I haven't been able to listen for the fuel pump running because when it wouldn't start I didn't think of it but did pull the line off of the filter and it just drizzled. I also went home to where my wife's car is (same car! I have two of them). I pulled the fuel line off the same spot and fuel squirted half way across the engine compartment. I have the old pump out and the new one will be here tomorrow evening. 

Wish me luck!


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

longhaireddwb said:


> I pulled the fuel line off the same spot and fuel squirted half way across the engine compartment.


With a fuel injection system the lines should be pressurized to about 40psi at all times, so there should be quite a "squirt" if you pull a line. There is actually a procedure to depressurize the lines before working on anything fuel related otherwise fuel will spray everywhere. 

BTW do the fuel filter while you're at it.


----------



## longhaireddwb (Jan 28, 2007)

Well its done and the car runs. Of course it ran before I took it apart! 
I did replace the fuel filter along with the fuel pump. Now I guess all I can do is wait. 
Hopefully its fixed but I won't really know until it runs for about a month without stranding me somewhere. Then I'll call it fixed!

I'll keep you informed! Thanks for the help?


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Hope it's all good.


----------



## longhaireddwb (Jan 28, 2007)

six days! Its still going! Maybe its fixed.


----------



## bikeman (Dec 26, 2006)

Have you tested the old pump you pulled to see if it was the problem or if it was just a plugged fuel filter? Just curious.


----------



## longhaireddwb (Jan 28, 2007)

No I didn't test it because the car would start and run when I replaced it. It would not start only now and then. It would fix itself sometimes with just 10 minutes of sitting and sometimes it took two days of sitting. I just threw it away when I got the job done. When I took the filter off I blew the fuel out of the filter so it wasn't a little bomb in the dumpster so I don't thing it was plugged.


----------

